# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  $134,000+ with 22 days left in Kickstarter Campaign

## MasonGerald

It's looking quite impressive.  Over 500 backers and $134,000 in only 6 days so far.  How much do you guys think the KS campaign will end up getting?

Mason

----------


## HiLuckyB

With the way it's been going it should easily hit $500,000. I'm not sure if it will hit the $750,000 Stretch Goal for the included heated bed and upgraded power supply, But you never know.

----------


## Lindros_bigE

It seems like the funding has slowed down a little bit.  It's now up to $153K though on 580 backers.  It should be interesting to see what happens over the next week.

----------


## Eddie

Looks like they've surpassed $200,000.  Will we see this hit $500K?

----------

